# BAGHDAD | Projects & Construction



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*Baghdad Mall & Baghdad Rayhaan Hotel by Rotana *











































https://www.facebook.com/BaghdadProjects
​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*

Babylon Mall will be opened next Sunday !!!

*
































https://www.facebook.com/BaghdadProjects


​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*
Baghdad Mall will be opened next Monday !!!

*













































https://www.facebook.com/BaghdadProjects
​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*Iraq's Largest Indoor Aqua Park , being built currently in Zayouna district 
#*









































https://www.facebook.com/BaghdadProjects
​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*


Jawaher Dijla .... A new residential project , being built currently in Kadhimiya district .



































https://www.facebook.com/BaghdadProjects

*​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*

Baghdad Mall Opening

*































































https://www.facebook.com/BaghdadProjects
​


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

YES!!! 

Growth and prosper :cheers:
The oil money should help with that


----------



## Mr. Creosote88 (Apr 12, 2013)

mohammed ghani said:


> *
> 
> Baghdad Mall Opening
> 
> ...


Wonderful photos, a side of Iraq we don't see on the news. Here´s hoping to a brighter future for the country.


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*

Babylon Mall

*










































https://www.facebook.com/BaghdadProjects
​[/QUOTE]


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*

Babylon Mall

*























































https://www.facebook.com/BaghdadProjects
​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*



Recent pictures of Iraq's Largest Aqua Park , which has been lately opened in Baghdad Tourist Island ........... ☆☆☆☆☆ .













































https://www.facebook.com/BaghdadProjects

*​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*



Town Center Mall , a new commercial center on its way to completion , located next to Mansour Mall ........... ☆☆☆☆☆ .































*


https://www.facebook.com/BaghdadProjects
​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*



Bismayah New City at night 














































*


https://www.facebook.com/BaghdadProjects​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Project Name : Abu Nawas Floating Restaurant 
Current Status : Under - Construction
Project Site : Jadriya district .



















​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Project Name : Al-Karma Hotel
Current Status : Under - Renovation
Project Site : Jadriya district .











https://www.facebook.com/BaghdadProjects
​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*

Baghdad International Hotel & Mall 
*



















​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

I was curious about the present situation of Baghdad, so.. what I found:


*Baghdad Aqua Park Project*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Jawhara Al-Muheet Project In Baghdad*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Hanwha E&C Bismayah New City Project*










2014 video:







2017 videos:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Baghdad Green Zone Life Complex Concept Project*


2018 video:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Iraq Gate Project In Baghdad*










2018 video (construction images)


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Baghdad mayor has ambitious plans for her city*








--------------



anyone knows if there is a plan of making a pedestrian area in the old city??

some videos of that part:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BONUS:

not Baghdad, but...

Iraq Agriculture: Project aimed at reviving date plant crops


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*
Reload this Page BAGHDAD | Central Bank Of Iraq | Design By Zaha Hadid | 37 fl | 170m | U/C

*


After years of waiting !!! Construction has started on CBI HQ building !!! Designed by Zaha Hadid & located in Jadriya district !!!

https://www.facebook.com/BaghdadProjects




















​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

The American University of Baghdad , will be opened next year !!!


https://www.facebook.com/BaghdadProjects







































​


----------



## Stan-nec (Aug 8, 2018)

Wishing the best of luck for this ancient city.


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*
BAGHDAD | Central Bank Of Iraq | Design By Zaha Hadid | 37 fl | 170m | U/C

*



https://www.facebook.com/BaghdadProjects




















​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*


BAGHDAD | Baghdad International Hotel & Mall | 19 fl | U/C

https://www.facebook.com/BaghdadProjects












*




























​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*
BAGHDAD | Central Bank Of Iraq | Design By Zaha Hadid | 37 fl | 172m | U/C

*



https://www.facebook.com/BaghdadProjects











After years of waiting ! Finally it is above ground level !









​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

مشاريع بغداد - Baghdad Projects


‎مشاريع بغداد - Baghdad Projects‎， 渥太华. 373,869 次赞 · 7,929 人在谈论. ‎المنصة المستقلة الاولى المعنية بنشر احدث اخبار المشاريع الواعدة في العاصمة بغداد . لتغطية مشروعك و رعايته اعلاميآ يرجى التواصل معنا .‎




www.facebook.com





*BAGHDAD | Central Bank Of Iraq | Design By Zaha Hadid | 37 fl | 173m | U/C








*


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Exclusive pictures of Damac's First Realestate Development Project in Baghdad !!!


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Construction is ongoing and progressing well on Jewel of Baghdad project , which is considered as the largest entertainment project in Iraq , which features a 19 storey hotel , aquapark , mall and dancing fountains . Located in Dora district .









مشاريع بغداد - Baghdad Projects


‎مشاريع بغداد - Baghdad Projects‎， 渥太华. 373,869 次赞 · 7,929 人在谈论. ‎المنصة المستقلة الاولى المعنية بنشر احدث اخبار المشاريع الواعدة في العاصمة بغداد . لتغطية مشروعك و رعايته اعلاميآ يرجى التواصل معنا .‎




www.facebook.com


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Kadhimiyah Tourist City ...... a new promising project being built currently in Kadhimiya district ........☆☆☆☆☆ .


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Baghdad's Largest Dancing Fountain has been completed at Dijlah Tourist Village Dancing...... a new entertaining destination located at Dijlah river bank ....... which will be opened this year !


----------



## Arzotino (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm very happy that Baghdad, after everything it experienced, is still developing and modernizing. This city deserves it very much - even for the sake of its old and glorious history.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

mohammed ghani said:


> مشاريع بغداد - Baghdad Projects
> 
> 
> ‎مشاريع بغداد - Baghdad Projects‎， 渥太华. 373,869 次赞 · 7,929 人在谈论. ‎المنصة المستقلة الاولى المعنية بنشر احدث اخبار المشاريع الواعدة في العاصمة بغداد . لتغطية مشروعك و رعايته اعلاميآ يرجى التواصل معنا .‎
> ...


awsome!


----------



## Arch98 (Jan 21, 2021)

Good to see that the city is seeing a renewed development drive.


----------



## Cool_John753 (Jan 5, 2018)

Arzotino said:


> I'm very happy that Baghdad, after everything it experienced, is still developing and modernizing. This city deserves it very much - even for the sake of its old and glorious history.


So glad to hear this comment from a non-iraqi! I am just so happy to see the city i was born in developing and going in the right way! VIVA IRAQ, THE LAND OF MESOPOTAMIA AND BABYLON! 🇮🇶


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

*BAGHDAD | Central Bank Of Iraq | Design By Zaha Hadid | 37 fl | 173m | U/C*


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*Buruj Towers 14fl to 25 fl | U/C









مشاريع بغداد - Baghdad Projects


‎مشاريع بغداد - Baghdad Projects‎， 渥太华. 373,869 次赞 · 7,929 人在谈论. ‎المنصة المستقلة الاولى المعنية بنشر احدث اخبار المشاريع الواعدة في العاصمة بغداد . لتغطية مشروعك و رعايته اعلاميآ يرجى التواصل معنا .‎




www.facebook.com




















*​


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

*BAGHDAD | Central Bank Of Iraq | Design By Zaha Hadid | 37 fl | 173m | U/C* 

It appears to have now been topped out. NEWS: Newtecnic to deliver façade for New Central Bank of Iraq - AEC Magazine


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow it's already looking beautiful


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*BAGHDAD | Central Bank Of Iraq | Design By Zaha Hadid | 37 fl | 173m | U/C*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*UAE-Jordan consortium wins Iraq's "Al-Sadr City" deal.*

Iraq has awarded a project to expand Al-Sadr City in the capital Baghdad to a consortium of two UAE and Jordanian firms, the local media has reported. 










PROJECTS: UAE-Jordan consortium wins Iraq's "Al-Sadr City" deal


Project to be completed in 7 years




www.zawya.com


----------

